# Hoplarchus psittacus / Parrot Cichlids



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

My pair of Parrot cichlids were out and about tonight. Here are a few photos of these magnificent South American cichlids.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

those are awesome. very impressive/beautiful fish


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

sumthinfishy said:


> those are awesome. very impressive/beautiful fish


Agree 100%. Incredible pattern.

Aren't parrot cichlids those round orange blobs?


----------



## oTheBeardedFiish (Oct 29, 2013)

How would one of these do in a 125g with tank mates such as severums...? Also these are some absolutely gorgeous fish.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> sumthinfishy said:
> 
> 
> > those are awesome. very impressive/beautiful fish
> ...


 :x I think many people think they are the 'Frankenstein's Monster' fish. It's a pity.



notho2000 said:


> oTheBeardedFiish said:
> 
> 
> > How would one of these do in a 125g with tank mates such as severums...? Also these are some absolutely gorgeous fish.


A 120G is about the smallest I'd go with a pair. Severums would be good tank mates for them. They can get a little rough on conspecifics when they are a pair, and they only seem threatened and react to fish that are similarly sized. They seem to sense that smaller fish are not a threat to them and they tend to ignore them.


----------



## Jelouin (Mar 14, 2014)

They are beautiful!!!


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

any idea of an online fender that has them in stock?


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

obviously thats supposed to say online "vendor"


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Jelouin said:


> They are beautiful!!!


Thank you. They are quite something, aren't they.


sumthinfishy said:


> any idea of an online vendor that has them in stock?


Don't seem to see any at the moment. in the US. I have some of my juveniles available at aFISHionados, here in Winnipeg, but that won't help you out. Sorry.
Here's the link, anyways.
http://cichlaholic.com/


----------



## inth3shadows (Sep 1, 2008)

I have a LFS I visited in Lansing, Mi that had several.

Might be worth inquiring on if their supplier takes hobbyist orders.
LFS is Pruess Pets.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

thank you. i'll check it out


----------



## wolverinebrad (Apr 13, 2014)

wow they are amazing! really beautiful fish!


----------

